# Hello from Advanced Warning Lights! Giveaway Inside!



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

www.advancedwarninglights.com​
Hi Everyone,

My name is Tom and I am the owner of Advanced Warning Lights. I am excited to announce that we are the newest sponsor on PlowSite!

At Advanced Warning Lights, we specialize in offering economically priced LED emergency lighting and equipment to individuals in the police, fire, EMS, security, and utility fields. Our lights are just as dependable as they are affordable; we offer a two year no-hassle warranty on all AWL products! In addition to our AWL product line, we also carry products from Feniex Industries, Star/SVP, and Lifetime LEDs.

As an added bonus for PlowSite members, be sure to enter the code PLOWSITE in your cart to receive a discount on your next order.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. I am excited to see what Advanced Warning Lights can do for the members of PlowSite!

And now for the giveaway; let's have some fun with this! 
*I will announce the giveaway at 5PM EST tonight, 01/29/14.* 
Stay Tuned!​


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I could use some new LED lighting for my truck. Where exactly do we sign up for your giveaway?


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in. I have plenty of trucks that need new LEd's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Stay tuned and be sure to keep an eye on the thread at 5PM EST! No sign up necessary, just be a PlowSite member.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Subscribed.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Dang I hope I WIN


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm in...............!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Im in too.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if I'm still subscribed to this thread now but I should be now.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Subscribing


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm in for it also


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Crap, I'm early...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Plowin Dodge;1740141 said:


> I'm in for it also


Been here since 09' and the only post you make is to get something for free...nice.


----------



## CamS (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in, free stuff is good


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

:bluebounc Almost 5PM! EST xysport


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's never free......


----------



## ericenterprises (Dec 9, 2013)

To late to get in?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

ericenterprises;1740166 said:


> To late to get in?


It hasn't happened yet. Read the original post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

And as promised, here's a giveaway for the PlowSite members!

As an introductory offer, the *FIRST *PlowSite member to _PM me_ will get a FREE pair of *AWL SMT3 Grille Lights*!

The following *FOUR *members who PM me will have the opportunity to purchase a pair of *AWL SMT3 Grille Lights *for only $30 shipped!​


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

PM sent.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

WOW! Thanks for the overwhelming response guys!

Congratulations to *Triton2286* for being the winner of our first giveaway!

Be sure to stay tuned to our website and Facebook page to hear about future promotions and giveaways.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks again Tom!

For anyone who didn't hit the first 5 spots I am going to post some photos in this thread and a video whenever I get them hooked up.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Triton2286;1740493 said:


> Thanks again Tom!
> 
> For anyone who didn't hit the first 5 spots I am going to post some photos in this thread and a video whenever I get them hooked up.


Congrats man!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Great lights, and I've never seen a bad review or complaint with the service tom has. I have friends that use the lights he sells and they are great! Ill see if I can find pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

jhall22guitar;1743939 said:


> Great lights, and I've never seen a bad review or complaint with the service tom has. I have friends that use the lights he sells and they are great! Ill see if I can find pictures.


Thank you! I try as hard as I can to provide great products and great customer service. I'd love to see any photos or videos you may have.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Just ordered some led hideaways last night. Cant wait to get them installed this week (hopefully!)


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Already received mine! Super quick shipping. Great timing as my old whelen tir3 style that used a power supply got smashed. Taking the time to remove the old power supply rat mass of wire. Should be done today I'll post a few pics.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

durafish;1744055 said:


> Already received mine! Super quick shipping. Great timing as my old whelen tir3 style that used a power supply got smashed. Taking the time to remove the old power supply rat mass of wire. Should be done today I'll post a few pics.


You were in one of the top 5 spots?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Triton2286;1744057 said:


> You were in one of the top 5 spots?


Yes #3 I believe.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

durafish;1744060 said:


> Yes #3 I believe.


Nice. Since you just got yours I assume I'll see mine on Monday. Thinking about putting them on the sides of the front bumper actually.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Triton2286;1744064 said:


> Nice. Since you just got yours I assume I'll see mine on Monday. Thinking about putting them on the sides of the front bumper actually.


Yea probably. They are going on my atv so I'm doing a lil custom work to mount. Also installing HIDs and a led spot light. I got them in clear and they are very bright, seem to be good quality too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

CashinH&P;1744034 said:


> Just ordered some led hideaways last night. Cant wait to get them installed this week (hopefully!)


They will go out first thing in the morning for you, I'm looking forward to your feedback. Also, you forgot to enter in the PLOWSITE discount code, so I went ahead and issued you a refund in the amount of the discount Thumbs Up



durafish;1744055 said:


> Already received mine! Super quick shipping. Great timing as my old whelen tir3 style that used a power supply got smashed. Taking the time to remove the old power supply rat mass of wire. Should be done today I'll post a few pics.


I'm glad you received them already. Can't wait to see the pictures/videos!



Triton2286;1744064 said:


> Nice. Since you just got yours I assume I'll see mine on Monday. Thinking about putting them on the sides of the front bumper actually.


I checked on the tracking info for you; they're in NY so you should have them tomorrow


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

[email protected];1744174 said:


> They will go out first thing in the morning for you, I'm looking forward to your feedback. Also, you forgot to enter in the PLOWSITE discount code, so I went ahead and issued you a refund in the amount of the discount Thumbs Up


Thanks Tom! I guess thats what I get for ordering things when Im half asleep. Very impressed with the customer service this far!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Had my lights come in yesterday as I was out dealing with the storm. Here's a picture and a video. They are hooked to a 9 volt since that's the only thing I had laying around so the white seems much dimmer than it really is but shows off the flash patterns well. But these are very bright and I really like them so far.

First picture is both lights as they come and the second is showing a comparison between to two flanges that come with them.


----------

